# How to create a Gameboy Multicart Menu?



## Moneyforthecash (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello, i got some MultiGame Cartridge with 32MB 4x8MB Banks.

To create a new .gb file you need a menu.gb file. I have one but it is empty and only the game title is shown. Would like to add the page number and number the games.

Does anyone know how to edit or create this Menu.gb?


----------



## Tempylon (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm really interested in that, too. But I also don't know how...


----------



## Tempylon (Jun 15, 2019)

-


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 15, 2019)

Without knowing your flashcard (or for that matter any other), you must find out the (custom) mapper it uses and its datasheet or programmer's reference - the "menu" is nothing more than an homebrew which allows you to select the bank*, typically by attempting to write a certain area of ROM, and jump to it or reboot the console to start the program it contains (optional but bonus points if it has a way to figure out which banks* actually contain a rom, display its title/other metadata, manage saves, ...)

* the GB's address space reserved to the gamecard is well less than 8 MB (or for that matter 8 Mb) so the ability to change the base address (the main job of a mapper) will have to be well more fine grained than 8 MB, and this will matter to the individual programs since they'll need to be patched (non-trivially) or outright designed for the mapper of your card


----------



## Moneyforthecash (Jun 16, 2019)

I think the files here might help us a little.

http://www.cyberstc.com/~erm/flavor.8k.com/GameBoy/



> This is the source code (GBDK 2.1.5) for my EMS Multi-ROM Menu program. Version 1.2 of the actual program was released (see below), but I have since changed some of the code. Honestly, I don't know what state this is in, since I haven't touched it for a while. I am releasing this because I realize that there are things that could be added/fixed that would make it a lot better, but I don't think that I will get to do them anytime soon. Hopefully, some of you can fix it up. If you do, please tell me so I can post the new versions here.


----------



## Tempylon (Jun 16, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/download/dgb-max.24955
I tested it and it my ROMs showed up!
But they won't start on an emulator (VisualBoyAdvance)!
I don't have a flashcard to test it on my GB.


----------



## enarky (Jun 16, 2019)

LeonPro12 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/download/dgb-max.24955
> I tested it and it my ROMs showed up!
> But they won't start on an emulator (VisualBoyAdvance)!
> I don't have a flashcard to test it on my GB.


That's because this menu is for the old GB-Xchanger flash carts and VisualBoy Advance doesn't emulate this flash cart. Like @Ryccardo says, without knowing what particular flash cart you want a menu for and how its memory mapping works there's little chance to help you.


----------



## Moneyforthecash (Jun 16, 2019)

I got this one:
*256M29 / M29W256 / MX29GL256 – 32 MByte (4x 8MB Banks)





*
The Menu.gb from BennVenn works well





I'd like that EMS Link menu, though. And it also works up to a certain point regarding saving.





No more than 5 games with memory function will be displayed. The Multirom image was created with the BennVenn 256M Rom Compiler where I only replaced the Menu.gb before.
With the BennVenn menu.gb it is possible to create up to 16 games with memory function.
On the homepage of BennVenn you can find under the point BennVenn Multi-ROM compiler for 256M carts *(16save bugfix)*


----------



## jamespoo (Jan 14, 2020)

any program like this but for gba roms?


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Dec 17, 2020)

Sorry to necrobump but is there a program like this for gba roms using benvenn's joey jr


----------

